# Newbie here!!



## firstimemamahen (Feb 14, 2014)

I am new to chickens and I'm so excited about raising them!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*Good luck with your new venture.*


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

welcome aboard. what peeps have you got there. I have found this forum to be a wealth of personal knowledge and experience. I know you will find the same to be true. let us know if you have questions and you will be sure to get some answers.


----------



## firstimemamahen (Feb 14, 2014)

Buff orpington, rhode island reds, and australorp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

